# broken odometer



## Keneta (Mar 29, 2004)

The odometer in my 1998 Nissan Altima broke. Everyone tells me it's going to cost a lot of money to fix. One repairman told me it will probably cost me a thousand dollars. Help! Any ideas? I can't afford repair work that's going to be really expensive. BTW the speedometer works fine. It's just the odometer.


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

it shouldn't cost any where near that much to fix, there are places that fix speedo's it might cost $250. you could probably get a repacement cluster for about the same price if you look.


----------



## vector03 (Nov 12, 2003)

Why don't you just wait until you decide to sell it?


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

i can check on a new cluster for ya from the junkyard, should run ya 20-50 bucks. lemmie know your milage n ill see what i can find.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 29, 2003)

I checked into a new one. They list at $176.87 and an additional $35 to have it calibrated. If you decide to go new, your car will have to be held at the dealer from when the speedo/odometer is ordered until it is installed. This is federal law.


----------

